# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrailli sağcılar muhalifleri ‘vatan haini' ilan etti

## bozok

*'Vatan hainleri!'* 



*İsrailli sağcılar, saldırıyı ve ablukayı protesto eden tüm muhalifleri ‘vatan haini’ ilan etti*

İsraİl’İn Gazze’ye yardım gemilerine saldırısını ve uyguladığı ablukayı protesto eden binlerce İsrailli, ülkedeki sağcıların büyük tepkisini çekti. Tel Aviv’de önceki akşam düzenlenen gösteriye İsrailli Arapların yanısıra Hadaş ve Meretz partileri, Barış şimdi, Guş şalom, İsrail’de İnsan Hakları için Doktorlar gibi çeşitli sivil toplum örgütleri katılmıştı. Gösteride, hükümete İbranice ve Arapça istifa çağrıları yapılırken,* “İşgale son, barışa evet”, “İki halk için iki devlet”* sloganları atılmıştı. İsrailli sağcılar ise karşı bir gösteri düzenleyerek bu eyleme katılanları* “vatan haini”* ilan etti. Sağcıların gösterisinde Türk bayrakları çöpe atıldı, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın kuklası yumruklandı. ülkenin önce gelen sağcı gazetelerinden Yediot Ahronot gösterileri *“Yahudi, Yahudiye karşı”* diye yorumladı.


07.06.2010 Pazartesi / *VATAN*

----------

